# opinion of Benjamin Moore Moor-Glo Exterior



## jpcustom (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got a client in love with Benjamin Moore paints, which I rarely use. What is the general concensus on Moor-Glo Soft Gloss for an exterior porch job? It's on the north side and gets a LOT of mildew/algea growth.
I want to be able to give them a reasonable guarantee length, but I'm not familiar with the product long term.
Thanks for any informed opinions.

Doc


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jpcustom said:


> I've got a client in love with Benjamin Moore paints, which I rarely use. What is the general concensus on Moor-Glo Soft Gloss for an exterior porch job? It's on the north side and gets a LOT of mildew/algea growth.
> I want to be able to give them a reasonable guarantee length, but I'm not familiar with the product long term.
> Thanks for any informed opinions.
> 
> Doc


We have used it for years on exterior trim. A bit hard on the brushes. Tricky in the sun, but on the north side, shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Been using it for years, its a wonderful paint. It will hold up well, but if its susceptible to mildew then sell them a cleaning maintenance program.

Edit, and what Scott said plus ultra deeps can be a pita.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Porch? You aren't talking about a floor surface are you?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

It's a really great product, I always add mildewcide but the idea about a maintenance program sounds really good


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Funny, I've never used moorglo but I've used moorgard for years and years. One of my favorite ext products.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Funny, I've never used moorglo but I've used moorgard for years and years. One of my favorite ext products.


Me too:thumbsup:


----------



## jpcustom (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help. 
Let me answer the replies.
1. No, it's not a floor, just posts, rails, facia & soffit.
2. Moorguard is a flat finish according to the BM site and I need a semi-gloss. They're probably very similar since they are in the same class.

I usually use SherwinWilliams, but this client just loves BM. Thanks again folks. The mildewcide is a great idea too.
Keep strokin',
Doc


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jpcustom said:


> Thanks for your help.
> Let me answer the replies.
> 1. No, it's not a floor, just posts, rails, facia & soffit.
> 2. Moorguard is a flat finish according to the BM site and I need a semi-gloss. They're probably very similar since they are in the same class.


Yes it will be fine for what you're doing. When people say "porch" at my shop, they usually mean "floor" which is why I was asking.

Moorglo-----> Soft Gloss or Semi-gloss

Moorgard-----> Low Lustre or similar to an Eggshell

Moorlife-----> Flat


----------

